# African Tortoise Help, Heating Needed.



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

The reason for this post is that i am stumped for ideas and i know there are some clever people on here with better ideas than me.

I have a Giant Africa Tortoise called shady, and the misses has said he has to live outside because he smells and has gone too big (was in the lounge in his pen).

So what i have done is bought a small shed from Focus about 4x4 foot and i have a 250 watt build infa red which is warn enough for the summer but when the weather gets colder how am i going to keep small shed warm without costing a fortune in running cost. Any ideas please.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi subaru, I don't know much about tortoises but he looks like a leopard tortoise. This might help African tortoise
It seems an adult needs a pen size of a minimum of 10ft square 8O 
Also it may be difficult to stabilize humidity in an outdoor pen.
Or may this forum could help RFUK
Lesley


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't they hibernate?

:roll:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

You need a purpose built heated area - as above 10x10 is favorite. You are going to struggle, and I am wiser now. Don't learn the hard way like I did, trying to do it at home with shed and greenhouse and various heaters.

Could talk to www.noahs-ark.freeuk.com in Chichester West Sussex. They seem to know what they are doing - they've got a leopard (darn right it does look like one).

Just noticed the above - No they don't hibernate as far as I know.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Either make him a duvet jacket or bring him inside and put the wife outside,maybe in the van!!! :lol:


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks,
I think i might have taken on a bit much,

Vardy,
I have had her 7 years now and its been easy indoors but as you say i am starting to strugle now.

She is a leapord (afrian) which means they stay awake all year but must be kept warm.

Pantless,
Thanks for the link


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Bigfoot,
I like your way thinking    but there is more chance of me going in the shed.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

subaru said:


> Thanks,
> I think i might have taken on a bit much,
> 
> Pantless,
> Thanks for the link


 :lol: :lol: Think I may have to change my nickname


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

subaru said:


> Thanks,
> I think i might have taken on a bit much,
> 
> Pantless,
> Thanks for the link


 :lol: :lol: Think I may have to change my nickname  
The Noah's Ark place looks a good solution to your problem
You could sponsor the big fella for £50 pa. visit him and send him a Christmas card. :lol:


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

patnles,
I am so sorry, i have just spent the last five minutes in tears laughing.
Shall i edit it???


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

subaru said:


> patnles,
> I am so sorry, i have just spent the last five minutes in tears laughing.
> Shall i edit it???


 :lol: :lol: No, not at all. It really made me laugh too.
Lesley


----------

